# لماذا نحن موجودون وما الغاية من وجودنا؟؟



## غادة ميناس (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*[font=&quot] لماذا نحن موجودون وما الغاية من وجودنا؟؟[/font]*
  [font=&quot]هل تساءلت يوما لماذا أنا موجود؟؟[/font]
  [font=&quot]أو لماذا كلنا موجودون؟؟ وما الفائدةو القصد من وجودنا؟ هل خلقنا صدفة هكذا؟ أم هناك من خلقنا؟وما قصده من خلقنا؟[/font][font=&quot][/font]
  [font=&quot]هذه كلها أسئلة يمكن بل و يجب أن تدور في ذهننا إذا كنا واعين و مدركين لحقيقة وجودنا و أننا لسنا تكملة او زيادة عدد,فمن لا يحس بوجوده هو حتما ميت,والموت ليس بالضرورة أن يكون موت فيزيائي,بل يمكن أن يكون موت روحي أو نفسي,وبكلا الحالتين هو موت ولكنه موت بطيء [/font][font=&quot]قرأت ذات يوم قول جميل لا أذكر قائله"أن كل شيء لا يتحرك هو ميت وأن الذي لا يتحرك يتحول إلى مستنقع"فهل أنت راض بأن تتحول  إلى مستنقع وتقبع في داخلك وعمقك كل الرواسب و الطفيليات الضارة, أم أنك تريد أن تتحول و تكون نبع أو نهر دافق يفيض بالحياةوالخيروالبركة لكل من حوله ويسقي كل نفس عطشى و يروي كل من هو بحاجة لقطرة ماءأو دفع جديد نحو الحياة فنحن لسنا أشياء,نحن كائنات حية لها عقل و روح ونفس ومشاعر وأحاسيس و يجب أن يكون لنا أهداف حتى نشعر بقيمة وأهمية وجودنا وكلما أحسسنا  بالأهمية من خلف وجودنا,كان لا بد لنا أن نسعى لكي نرتقي و أن ننتبه كي لا ننحدر او حتى لا نتوقف فالذي يتوقف يتراجع فإذا كنا نعيش بدون هدف نكون كقشة في مهب الريح يقذفها كيفما يشاء أو كخشبة على وجه الأمواج تلطمها و ترمي بها في أي [/font]  
[font=&quot]اتجاه فالإنسان إذا كان يعيش بلا هدف سوف يجد بعد فترة من الزمن,ان الأشياء جميعها فقدت بريقها و رونقها التي كانت عليه في بدايتها,مهما تكون هذه الأشياء جميلة أو غالية الثمن أو حتى إذا كانت ذات يوم بعيدة المنال,ففي اللحظة التي تحصل عليها,تفقد قيمتها فقيمة الأشياء هي في امتلااكها أو في الحصول عليها[/font]
  [font=&quot]لذلك بعد فترة من امتلاك ما تشتهيه النفس تجد الإنسان يعيش في نوع من الملل و الروتين وسوف يشعر حتما بعدم الكفاية ولا يعرف لماذا ينتابه هذا الشعور بعدما امتلك كل ما كان يصبو إليه من أهداف أرضية فبدون هدف سامي لا يوجد دافع جميل للحياة لذلك تجد في كثير من البلدان الغربية التي حققت كثير من النجاحات على مختلف[/font][font=&quot] الأصعدة الفكرية والثقافية والحضارية و العلمية و حتى الانسانية وتزخر بكل مجالات الرفاهية والاستقرار,ومع أنه كما يظهرللأخرين أنه لا [/font]  [font=&quot]توجد لديهم مشكلات من أي نوع,نجد نسبة الانتحار لديهم كبيرة لماذا ؟[/font][font=&quot][/font]
  [font=&quot]لأن الانسان لا يستطيع أن يعيش بعيد عن المصدر الذي أتى منه مهما حاول ومهما قاوم ومهما ابتعد سوف يشعر بالفراغ و بعدم الأهمية لوجوده إذا لم يرجع إلى خالقه ومكونه ومصدر حياته, فالنهر مهما عبر مدن و مهما تنوع في أماكن عبوره سوف ينتهي به الأمر بأن يصب بالبحر.[/font]
  [font=&quot]لذلك لا تقاوم يا عزيزي و لا تضيع وقتك وأيامك سدى و لاتقنع بالقليل لأن الله أعطاك الكثير, فكر في القصد والهدف الذي خلقت من أجله واسع له بكل طاقتك وجهدك حتى تشعر بأهمية وجودك و تحقق الهدف الذي خلقت من أجله و هو معرفة أنك أتيت من الرب وخلقت من أجل تحقيق مقاصده و خططه لحياتك  و عندما تكتشف ذلك يجب أن تمرره لأخرين لأن لا شيء سوى السعادة يزيد عندما نتقاسمه مع الأخرين. والسعادة والفرح والسلام هي في التصاقنا بالرب لأنه مصدر منبع كل الأشياء الجميلة التي في حياتنا لذل فكر و قرر لا تضع وقت, أعط معنى لوجودك انشر رسالة الرب ,دع الآخرين يشعرون بنعمة [/font]  [font=&quot]ما تشعر به,حاول أن تكنس الغبار الذي غلق بهم من هموم ومشاكل هذه الحياة,بأن تجعلهم يرون محبة الله و غفرانه من خلال محبتك لهم و اهتمامك بهم وبمشكلاتهم ,أوضح لهم بأنه لا يوجد لديهم أمل ولا راحة ولا فرح ولا سلام سوى في اللجوء إلى مصدر نعمتنا,إلى مخلصنا و فادينا  وربنا له كل المجد.[/font]
[font=&quot]أرجو أن يكون هذا التأمل مصدر بركة وتشجيع ومساعدة لكل من يقرأه.[/font]
  [font=&quot]غادة ميناس[/font]


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا  غاده
موضوع جميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

